# 1442 or 1448, that is the question.



## Redfox03 (Jun 4, 2010)

hey guys, i have a question. I plan on trading in/selling my current rig (Scout 1436L) for a wider jon boat. I'm looking at two different models from Alumacraft, the 1442 and 1448 models. I wanted to know is there any major difference between the two besides the 6 inch difference in width or is that about it? the 1442 is about $200 cheaper than the 1448. so hard to choose. oh yeah, last question. does mod V have an advantage over the regular non mod v jon boats or are they about the same? is one more stable than the other?


----------



## bobberboy (Jun 4, 2010)

I personally like the seat configuration of the 1442 (LW or NCS models) but the 1448 will be more stable. You can always change the layout inside the 48 but can never add to the width of the 42. I traded up this year to a 1448 from a 1236 and it's amazing how much more stable the bigger boat is. The side height of your two models is only 1" different so maybe not a big consideration. I say spend the extra $200 - it's not that much in the long run to get more stability and interior room. Let us know and take some pics when you decide.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 4, 2010)

For only 200 bucks extra, you'd be foolish not to get the 48 in bottom.


----------



## Ictalurus (Jun 4, 2010)

I'd go with the 48", unless you need the narrower boat for rivers.


----------



## poolie (Jun 4, 2010)

I was in the exact place a year and a half ago. 42 or 48, 42 or 48... I couldn't decide. I wound up getting the 42" and while I'm happy with it, if I had it to do over I would have gone with the 48". When's the last time you heard someone complaining that their jon boat was too big? 

Get the 1448!


----------



## Jeffrey Curtis (Jun 4, 2010)

1442 is ok for sit down only,All other uses such as standing up and such is pushing it and maybe even a tip over with water in the boat and you swimming!1448 is much more stable and you can even get away with low decking and tand up fishing and use.Even better would be 1452 and I has used all three :lol:


----------



## whitedog59 (Jun 4, 2010)

I had the same issue earlier this year. Settled on a 1542. Pretty stable with my 215# ail walking around. raised from deck holds me without any tippy issues.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 4, 2010)

Jeffrey Curtis said:


> 1442 is ok for sit down only,All other uses such as standing up and such is pushing it and maybe even a tip over with water in the boat and you swimming!1448 is much more stable and you can even get away with low decking and tand up fishing and use.Even better would be 1452 and I has used all three :lol:



I've stood in a decked 1436 with no problem, so I fail to see how a 1442 would be for sit-down only. And the "low decking" isn't even necessary on a 1448.. most people deck theirs right to the top and never second guess it.


----------



## Redfox03 (Jun 5, 2010)

so far i think i might go with the 1448 just to have that extra width. i do a lot of small lake and river fishing with my jon boat. i don't think i'd have a problem standig up in the 1442. i stand on the back bench of my 1436 quite a bit, and i'm as stable as a mountain goat up there. except when i take buddies with me that don't know how to stand in a narrow jon boat, then i can see where it might be a problem. tomorrow morning i'll be taking my jon boat in to see what i get for trade on a new one. i'll keep you guys posted, also thanks for all of the replies. poolie, i have never heard anyone say their jon boat is too big, lol!


----------



## Redfox03 (Jun 5, 2010)

Just went to Cabela's and payed for my new jon boat! i went with the 1448mv, and i'll be picking it up on monday so i can take all of the gear off of my old jon boat. i'll have pics on monday once i get it. then it's time to mod it up, floor, lights, seats, get the livewell going. i can't wait! :mrgreen:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 5, 2010)

Sounds good... you won't regret it


----------



## poolie (Jun 5, 2010)

Excellent choice! Can't wait to see the pics and see how you build it out.


----------

